# Mash Paddle 2008



## wee stu (16/1/08)

The famed and fabulous Bruces who determine the style for the Mash Paddle have convened. 

Mystical smoke is eminating from behind the dunny at the back of the senior Bruce's yard. 

A mash paddle style for 2008 has been annointed!!

This year there was a first eleven of anonymous Bruces, who deliberated long and hard. 

Wee McBruce tried valiently to have Crystal Rye Dry Stout adopted, but to no avail. 

Grand Master Bruce was not invited , so double oaked, chocolate chipped transatlantic barley wine stood no chance. 

Candles burned fiercely, but then wained, for more traditional challengers such as Belgian Pale Ale and Californian Common / Steam Beer. 

In the end the Mash Paddle Sweepstakes was won by an initially unfancied outsider that came from the bock and gradually reined in the field. 

All grain brewers of Australia, the Bruces present to you the mash paddle style for 2008 - *MAIBOCK*

A lager beer of moderately elevated alchohol levels that contains both malt and hop complexities, contained in liquor of paler hue than the darker bock siblings. Neither a lighter bock, nor a Munich Helles on steroids, but maybe a bit of both. A challenge without a doubt.

Check out the BJCP guidelines for Maibock here

AHB related threads can be found here courtesy of Stuster.

More details will follow, including the entry closing date (hint, it will be in September 08) and conditions etc. But this is an all grain competition only, part of ANAWBS (the Australian National Amateur Wine and Beer Show). 

Watch this space too for a major announcement of a substantial new prize package. 

*Mai the best bock win!!*


----------



## Kai (17/1/08)

Looking forward to this one, has to be the year I no longer have a fermentation fridge though. 

Just makes it all the more of a challenge, I guess


----------



## randyrob (17/1/08)

Hey Guys,

anyone notice that Wyeast have a VSS "2487 Hella-Bock yeast" released this season. that would sure help you on the way to a nice meaty bock!

also there is a pretty good podcast by jamal on the subject HERE, worth a listen if you aren't familiar with the style

good luck to everyone, it is always good to brew a new style if you haven't tried this one before.

Rob.


----------



## devo (17/1/08)

mmm interesting indeed.


----------



## Ross (17/1/08)

Are there any commercial; version available in Aus, to help us get a handle on what we are trying to make?

cheers Ross


----------



## domonsura (17/1/08)

I'll be having a go at this, the Big Green Hell I put into the Christmas case was actually brewed roughly to this style - I'd be interested to know what you think when you get to it Stu.....it's probably got a little too much hop character but possibly not as it ages a little.......

Look out boys...you'll have trouble avoiding my carpet bombs at ANAWBS this year......


----------



## BottleBitch (17/1/08)

Kai said:


> Looking forward to this one, has to be the year I no longer have a fermentation fridge though.
> 
> Just makes it all the more of a challenge, I guess




You supply the wort Kai and I will supply the fermentation fridge,then we can go halves in the riches,eheheheehehehehe

Brett 


P.s. is there any rules against Pro's entering, because I wouldn't mind giving this one a crack.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/1/08)

Herbstoffe said:


> You supply the wort Kai and I will supply the fermentation fridge,then we can go halves in the riches,eheheheehehehehe
> 
> Brett
> P.s. is there any rules against Pro's entering, because I wouldn't mind giving this one a crack.



You can be a pro-brewer AND a home brewer.

Don't use a work recipe, brew it start to finish with your own hands, on your home system .... then its home brew

I cant see how what you do for a living has anything to do with it.

At least I hope not anyway  I'll be having another crack this year - if only to prove that last year was a complete fluke

Thirsty


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/1/08)

The rules refer to being legally able to make beer to sell or something like that making you ineligible, but there was talk of changing the definition so you would want to check the next year entry guidelines.

Its all moot anyway as my money is on Barry aka Mr Maibock.


----------



## Trough Lolly (17/1/08)

Oh $hite is Barry entering? :blink: 

((Slinks back into the shadows...!))


----------



## geoff_tewierik (17/1/08)

Ross said:


> Are there any commercial; version available in Aus, to help us get a handle on what we are trying to make?



Possibly saw this one on the shelf at a bottle-o near home, possibly.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/4686/3397

or this one:

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/4685/25332

Will see if it is what I thought it was tonight or tomorrow night.

Cheers,

GT


----------



## bconnery (17/1/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Possibly saw this one on the shelf at a bottle-o near home, possibly.
> 
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/4686/3397
> 
> ...


Be curious as to answer to that. I have seen other hofbrau beers but didn't think I'd seen that one. 
Might be time for another excursion...
If you do find it let us know which store as I'm in Mt Gravatt East so it can't be far away


----------



## geoff_tewierik (17/1/08)

bconnery said:


> Be curious as to answer to that. I have seen other hofbrau beers but didn't think I'd seen that one.
> Might be time for another excursion...
> If you do find it let us know which store as I'm in Mt Gravatt East so it can't be far away



First Choice at Mansfield was what I was thinking of - was in their last night picking up some Heffeweizen.

And I just spent some time hunting out Maibock in Australia via Google, without a hell of a lot of joy, so we may strike out.


----------



## wee stu (17/1/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> The rules refer to being legally able to make beer to sell or something like that making you ineligible, but there was talk of changing the definition so you would want to check the next year entry guidelines.
> 
> Its all moot anyway as my money is on Barry aka Mr Maibock.



Maybe Barry won't read this thread <_< 
Barry is human also, and hence fallable. 
Don't let spectres frighten you away TL, or anyone else for that matter  

FWIW Entry guidelines are reviewed on an annual basis, and this year won't be any different in that regard, but I am not going to preempt any changes on this forum at this stage. 

T'committee (a different body from the 1st eleven Bruces) doesn't meet again until next month. Then we will have a number of possible changes to discuss, including a number of new ANAWBS classes that will be announced over the next few weeks. 

What I will commit to is to maintain every endeavour to communicate news of any and all changes promptly.


----------



## bconnery (17/1/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> First Choice at Mansfield was what I was thinking of - was in their last night picking up some Heffeweizen.
> 
> And I just spent some time hunting out Maibock in Australia via Google, without a hell of a lot of joy, so we may strike out.


Well just in the interests of brewers here in Brisbane thinking about this style I might be forced to go down there sometime in the next few days...
When you say Mansfield, do you mean the Newnham Rd or the Wecker Rd one?
If the former did you know the Wecker Rd one is bigger?
I didn't until recently, in fact I didn't even know it was there...

Off topic the new Holland Park Dan Murhphy's looks pretty big in the making doesn't it...


----------



## geoff_tewierik (17/1/08)

Wecker road one, much closer for me to get to than the Newnham Road. Didn't know Wecker rd existed as a First choice (used to be a Liquorland) until I plugged HP into boozle.com looking for other local bottle-o's I hadn't raided in my search for something different.

And yeah the new Dan's is even closer for me - can't wait for it to finish - but then again it's only going to be a Dan's so the choice of Euro beers (Belgians and English in particular) will be lacking if my recent trip to the 'Gabba one was anything to go by.

Maybe we'll get lucky and they'll stock maibock - making it all worthwhile


----------



## schooey (17/1/08)

I have a total newb question. When looking at the BJCP guideline, what is the comparison or conversion of SRM numbers to EBC numbers?

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## ozpowell (17/1/08)

schooey said:


> I have a total newb question. When looking at the BJCP guideline, what is the comparison or conversion of SRM numbers to EBC numbers?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Schooey


srm = (ebc * 0.375) + 0.46

or, unless your anal about colour: srm = ebc * 0.375

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Stuster (17/1/08)

ozpowell said:


> srm = (ebc * 0.375) + 0.46
> 
> or, unless your anal about colour: srm = ebc * 0.375




I think that's the old conversion, Michael. The new conversion is ebc=srm*1.97. Or basically EBC is twice SRM. Too easy.


----------



## blackbock (17/1/08)

wee stu said:


> T
> All grain brewers of Australia, the Bruces present to you the mash paddle style for 2008 - *MAIBOCK*


 
YES!


----------



## pint of lager (17/1/08)

Some years back, I had just completed my very first ag and was stewarding at the NSW Championships. One beer I tried was a Maibock and what a huge experience it was. Absolutely delicious. It was a turning point of my brewing.

The beer was one of Barry's fine stable.

Maibock is a worthy mashpaddle contender.


----------



## Tony (17/1/08)

Id say Barry is the boy to beat in this folks but he aint unbeatable!

Brew your best ones and get them in...... i will be making one for sure!

cheers


----------



## ozpowell (17/1/08)

Stuster said:


> I think that's the old conversion, Michael. The new conversion is ebc=srm*1.97. Or basically EBC is twice SRM. Too easy.



Well - that explains a few things.... <_< Thanks for the heads up Stuster.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Kai (17/1/08)

Herbstoffe said:


> You supply the wort Kai and I will supply the fermentation fridge,then we can go halves in the riches,eheheheehehehehe



Half a mash paddle each, eh? Do we draw short straws for the handle, or split it vertically?

I think I'll have to slide out a cheater bock or two over winter.


----------



## domonsura (17/1/08)

lol ....try every beer between now and then being a maibock......................................how many entries we allowed into each class?:lol:


----------



## big d (19/1/08)

Maibock hey.Checked my brew records and brewed a Maibock about 3 years ago and from said records it was a cracker.
Count me in on this one.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## mika (19/1/08)

Well we've got no confidence in your tastes given the iron brewer results Big D, so I think it's best you post the recipe here and let us decide


----------



## big d (19/1/08)

Actually mika i thought i did quite well considering there is? a wooden spoon on offer for last place and i required a new mash paddle.
Now might be a good time to dig up that recipe and see if its any good before i make a complete goose of myself.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## brendanos (22/1/08)

Possibly of interest to anyone in WA, The International Beer Shop (yes I am affiliated) has the Einbecker Ur-Bock Dunkel (http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/66/1873) in stock at the moment and although technically speaking is a Traditional Bock (they do brew a maibock, but we don't have it), it pours a light gold colour, and has a pronounced vienna malt character, with none of the melanoidin/toast/colour that would typically differentiate a traditional bock from it's lighter brother. When I drank it everything about it screamed "maibock", I was quite confounded as to why it was labelled "dunkel". If someone in Perth has more experience drinking these styles feel free to grab my back.


----------



## wee stu (13/3/08)

Given the lagering time involved in brewing this gentle monster of a beer, I thought I better remind people that the closing date for entries is likely to be 29 September 2008.


We are still finalizing the details of entry drop offs etc, but rest assured you will be kept informed on AHB.

Hoppy brewing


awrabest,

stu


----------



## wee stu (13/3/08)

domonsura said:


> lol ....try every beer between now and then being a maibock......................................how many entries we allowed into each class?:lol:




How did I miss this question?

No limit to the number of beers you enter into a class, as long as each is a different brew  
May a thousand maibocks bloom.

However we do frown on people entering the same beer into more than one class. So, if your maibock is an all grain uber helles enter it into the paddle, but don't also enter it into the pale German lagers as a Munich helles.


----------



## Adamt (13/3/08)

Any word on new style guidelines (i.e. more belgians) ?

Are the current guidelines being tweaked?

Chiz


----------



## wee stu (14/3/08)

Adamt said:


> Any word on new style guidelines (i.e. more belgians) ?
> 
> Are the current guidelines being tweaked?
> 
> Chiz



In all honesty Adam I have been a bad little competition convener h34r: 

Looking to get revised style guidelines to t'commitee by the end of this month. If accepted I can post details here in about a month's time from now.
Full details will be included in our major mail out in June/July.

For the Mash Paddle Maibock we will be using the latest BJCP Guideline

As far as I know we haven't had too many Belgians enter our show to date, but then I am not sure we ask about ethnic origin on the registration form


----------



## Kai (18/6/08)

How are we doing with our maibocks, folks? I just racked mine to secondary and it is tasting quite pleasant if a little fruity right now. Got a little carried away topping out at 7.5% too. oops


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/6/08)

I'm going for two this time (mainly because I've never brewed a Maibock and figured at least one of them one would be appalling....)

I'm going with a bigger gutsier one and a smaller more hoppy/floral one. Basically either end of the guidelines. The big one is getting filtered and kegged in the next day or two and the smaller one will be brewed in a week or so and just scrape in a reasonable lagering period before its due in. Filtering helps to cut the prep time which is nice.

Last year was a damn fluke, this year my last and second last places will no doubt reveal my true abilities as a brewer (Actually the bigger beer is tasting pretty nice... maybe not _last_ with a little luck)

TB


----------



## Gulpa (14/9/08)

Any idea when these are due? Last I heard it was september some time. 

Thanks 
Andrew.


----------



## Adamt (14/9/08)

See this thread: ANAWBS 2008 (i.e. must arrive in SA by Sep 26)


----------



## Gulpa (14/9/08)

Thanks Adam. Glad I asked as I might have missed it.

cheers
Andrew.


----------

